# It finally happened...



## PingMe305 (Oct 2, 2019)

About 3 years of driving and it came at the time I least expected it. A 2* I never thought this day would come. I’m used to the 5 4 3 and even a few 1* but a 2? I think time has taking it course I’m appalled ?, the crazy thing is it came from one out of 5 trips I did which 3 of them I got a tip and all of them went very well or so i thought..... I don’t even know how that person sleeps at night knowing they handed out a 2 *,moral of the story get the money and care 0 about these ratings especially with scrUBERs rating system that I’m sure is very glitch prone , have any of my fellow ants ever get a 2?


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

The coveted 2 rating...be proud!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

PingMe305 said:


> About 3 years of driving and it came at the time I least expected it. A 2* I never thought this day would come. I'm used to the 5 4 3 and even a few 1* but a 2? I think time has taking it course I'm appalled ?, the crazy thing is it came from one out of 5 trips I did which 3 of them I got a tip and all of them went very well or so i thought..... I don't even know how that person sleeps at night knowing they handed out a 2 *,moral of the story get the money and care 0 about these ratings especially with scrUBERs rating system that I'm sure is very glitch prone , have any of my fellow ants ever get a 2?


I'm so proud of you, you finally lost your virginity ?


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

PingMe305 said:


> About 3 years of driving and it came at the time I least expected it. A 2* I never thought this day would come. I'm used to the 5 4 3 and even a few 1* but a 2? I think time has taking it course I'm appalled ?, the crazy thing is it came from one out of 5 trips I did which 3 of them I got a tip and all of them went very well or so i thought..... I don't even know how that person sleeps at night knowing they handed out a 2 *,moral of the story get the money and care 0 about these ratings especially with scrUBERs rating system that I'm sure is very glitch prone , have any of my fellow ants ever get a 2?


Weird I was looking at your first pic, thinking, damn where have I seen that before, then it dawned on me, not exact but damn close...And unfortunately no elusive 2 rating


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

u lost me at 4.92. :thumbup:


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm so proud of you, you finally lost your virginity ?


With 1% cancellation rate and 97% acceptance rate, do you think this driver is still virgin? He/she loses virginity everyday to Uber lol.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> He/she loses virginity everyday to Uber lol.


you mean he takes rides you balk at? Guess a good idea there are so many drivers, aye?


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

SHalester said:


> you mean he takes rides you balk at? Guess a good idea there are so many drivers, aye?


Well I don't drive for Uber now. But when I did, I only did the nice profitable rides, and left all the crap for these fools. I mean look at this guy, he is getting banged by Uber every day, but he is losing his sleep over a 2 star. Lol.
This is how brain damaged these drivers have been made by Uber. It is sad.


----------



## PingMe305 (Oct 2, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Well I don't drive for Uber now. But when I did, I only did the nice profitable rides, and left all the crap for these fools. I mean look at this guy, he is getting banged by Uber every day, but he is losing his sleep over a 2 star. Lol.
> This is how brain damaged these drivers have been made by Uber. It is sad.


Lol it's quiet the opposite it was all in fun that I posted that, I actually sleep very well just waking up a matter of fact. I done made so much money off Uber both on and offline if u catch my drift, I'm not like all these drivers complaining everyday this is actually fun to me. It's my 3rd stream of income. Paid for one of my cars 3-4 years ago 9k cash just for Uber made my money back for it in within first 6 months. And I can still sell it for about 5-6k when I am ready. I don't have to kiss ass for these pax. Matter of fact all they get from me is a clean car and maybe some ac and a good convo if they chose or I chose to give them one. By no means can Uber ever get behind and stoke this fella ????. But to each is own y'all be safe out there heard Uber/Lyft been pretty spooky past couple days ! Boo


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm so proud of you, you finally lost your virginity ?


Now all he needs is an Accident and a Car Jacker to fill out his dance card !


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

PingMe305 said:


> About 3 years of driving and it came at the time I least expected it. A 2* I never thought this day would come. I'm used to the 5 4 3 and even a few 1* but a 2? I think time has taking it course I'm appalled ?, the crazy thing is it came from one out of 5 trips I did which 3 of them I got a tip and all of them went very well or so i thought..... I don't even know how that person sleeps at night knowing they handed out a 2 *,moral of the story get the money and care 0 about these ratings especially with scrUBERs rating system that I'm sure is very glitch prone , have any of my fellow ants ever get a 2?


Congratulations on your 1rst 2*! I am still looking for mine but have not driven nearly as much as yourself. You should take the day off and celebrate!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> you mean he takes rides you balk at? Guess a good idea there are so many drivers, aye?


" COMMUNITY"


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

PingMe305 said:


> Lol it's quiet the opposite it was all in fun that I posted that, I actually sleep very well just waking up a matter of fact. I done made so much money off Uber both on and offline if u catch my drift, I'm not like all these drivers complaining everyday this is actually fun to me. It's my 3rd stream of income. Paid for one of my cars 3-4 years ago 9k cash just for Uber made my money back for it in within first 6 months. And I can still sell it for about 5-6k when I am ready. I don't have to kiss ass for these pax. Matter of fact all they get from me is a clean car and maybe some ac and a good convo if they chose or I chose to give them one. By no means can Uber ever get behind and stoke this fella ????. But to each is own y'all be safe out there heard Uber/Lyft been pretty spooky past couple days ! Boo


Dude, you catch every single piece of shit that Uber throws at you(97% AR), and then you hold on to that every single piece of shit(1% CR). You call this freedom and flexibility? Why are you so desperate? What is your market? Mars? For heaven's sakes, show some resistance to this scum of a company. Why have you guys fallen for this Uber Pro crap? Why do you take these little ratings and acceptance rate and all the nonsense seriously? Spineless drivers like you are the problem, you have made these companies so bold that they don't give a flip. As long as folks like yourself exist, this gig will keep getting worse and worse and worse. Drivers like you will be driving for 30 cents a mile, mark my words.

@Misunderstood Pirate
This dude is similar to that $2 hotdog guy with Luxury SUV Lol.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm so proud of you, you finally lost your virginity ?


Since when do hoes have virginity issues?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

PingMe305 said:


> Lol it's quiet the opposite it was all in fun that I posted that, I actually sleep very well just waking up a matter of fact. I done made so much money off Uber both on and offline if u catch my drift, I'm not like all these drivers complaining everyday this is actually fun to me. It's my 3rd stream of income. Paid for one of my cars 3-4 years ago 9k cash just for Uber made my money back for it in within first 6 months. And I can still sell it for about 5-6k when I am ready. I don't have to kiss ass for these pax. Matter of fact all they get from me is a clean car and maybe some ac and a good convo if they chose or I chose to give them one. By no means can Uber ever get behind and stoke this fella ????. But to each is own y'all be safe out there heard Uber/Lyft been pretty spooky past couple days ! Boo


Congrats ??
And congrats ?? on the 97AR.
I'm confident the vast majority of drivers concur with u.

This site is specifically for
The DISENFRANCHISED Drivers
on most people's Pay-No-Mind List ✔


----------



## PingMe305 (Oct 2, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Dude, you catch every single piece of shit that Uber throws at you(97% AR), and then you hold on to that every single piece of shit(1% CR). You call this freedom and flexibility? Why are you so desperate? What is your market? Mars? For heaven's sakes, show some resistance to this scum of a company. Why have you guys fallen for this Uber Pro crap? Why do you take these little ratings and acceptance rate and all the nonsense seriously? Spineless drivers like you are the problem, you have made these companies so bold that they don't give a flip. As long as folks like yourself exist, this gig will keep getting worse and worse and worse. Drivers like you will be driving for 30 cents a mile, mark my words.


Lol desperate? Only if one like yourself knew. My philosophy is simple. If I press that button to go online it means I am going to work/drive. Not pick and choose rides. I don't really know definition of crappy ride. I live in Miami which is huge so my pickup distance is usually within 5 minute, even if there only going 5 mins drop off I don't care ,I've also had short rides who end up spending a whole lot off money in my online store or who have contacted me to drive them privately, the list goes on I have received $100 tip before just to bring someone less than 10 mins up the street had to really put it up to the light and check it. I look at it like this is can be a short ride but it puts u in a position possibly for a huge ride, I log on for a few hours to work make my money and keep it moving and get back to my wonderful life, not pick and chose, I learned that along time ago and I have been winning thus far. Like I said I care 0 about wear and tear I bought the vehicle solely for that purpose ?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I wish I could only drive for Guber here in PHX. Hard too do as they don't keep you busy enough. You drive for Gryft also? Online store? Good for you bro, more ambitious than myself.

3 streams is good, I only got 2.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

PingMe305 said:


> Lol desperate? Only if one like yourself knew. My philosophy is simple. If I press that button to go online it means I am going to work/drive. Not pick and choose rides. I don't really know definition of crappy ride. I live in Miami which is huge so my pickup distance is usually within 5 minute, even if there only going 5 mins drop off I don't care ,I've also had short rides who end up spending a whole lot off money in my online store or who have contacted me to drive them privately, the list goes on I have received $100 tip before just to bring someone less than 10 mins up the street had to really put it up to the light and check it. I look at it like this is can be a short ride but it puts u in a position possibly for a huge ride, I log on for a few hours to work make my money and keep it moving and get back to my wonderful life, not pick and chose, I learned that along times ago and I have been winning thus far. Like I said I care 0 about wear and tear I bought the vehicle solely for that purpose ?


I don't know about your market, but if you were in San Francisco Bay area, you would be much better money-wise if you had 40% acceptance rate and 20% cancelation rate.


----------



## PingMe305 (Oct 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Now all he needs is an Accident and a Car Jacker to fill out his dance card !


Lol hopefully no accident, but I'm all for the carjacker, been meaning to exercise my finger muscle. Haven't been to the range in a while ?



Soldiering said:


> I wish I could only drive for Guber here in PHX. Hard too do as they don't keep you busy enough. You drive for Gryft also? Online store? Good for you bro, more ambitious than myself.
> 
> 3 streams is good, I only got 2.


Yea which Uber has greatly contributed to in starting and with returning customers, hell i met one of my largest suppliers through Uber, I did also get on gryft a few months ago because I noticed the slow down with Uber due to saturated market or whatever reason, I try to avg 3-5 rides a hr between both just to make sure I have less downtime which I don't mind because it gives me time to attend to my other business during that time. Win/win for I


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> every single piece of shit that Uber throws at you


what does 84% AR imply? Most of the shite? ? :biggrin:


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

It is amazing how much a drivers location makes such a difference in their attitude about being a driver. I drive 20-25 hours a week in my area, and it stays pretty constant busy. Sometimes have to wait 10 minutes for 1rst ping, but after that I have to log out in order to stop moving. 

I try to stay in the burbs, but get rides to the city or up to university I usually log out and deadhead back to burbs. After a couple of hours of this done! Gas cost %20, most miles highway and running bout 35.1 mpg in car. 

I lived in SF for about 5 years in late 90's. I never once (well ok once) drove a car there. Love the Geary #38 to the Aves! But I can only imagine driving pax's around that area. The amount of destruction to brakes and transmission must be horrifying. In addition to that, the different neighborhoods, each street seeming like a new area... Goths/Punks/Hippies/Gangstas/Preps/... all within a 10 block stretch must make picking up random pings not the thing to do. I can see why AR would vary greatly in SF compared to where I am, in Central NC, home of White Collar Conservs. 

Go Heels!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

burb driving is the best.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Dude, you catch every single piece of shit that Uber throws at you(97% AR), and then you hold on to that every single piece of shit(1% CR). You call this freedom and flexibility? Why are you so desperate? What is your market? Mars? For heaven's sakes, show some resistance to this scum of a company. Why have you guys fallen for this Uber Pro crap? Why do you take these little ratings and acceptance rate and all the nonsense seriously? Spineless drivers like you are the problem, you have made these companies so bold that they don't give a flip. As long as folks like yourself exist, this gig will keep getting worse and worse and worse. Drivers like you will be driving for 30 cents a mile, mark my words.
> 
> @Misunderstood Pirate
> This dude is similar to that $2 hotdog guy with Luxury SUV Lol.


I would bet the OP makes more money than most "cherrypickers".

Keep the algorithm happy and it takes care of you. I take almost everything the algo throws at me and I'm averaging 25 gross/hr driving 50+ hours. If I skip a trip, the algo goes dark for a while and my hourly goes down.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I got my first 2* before I ever got a 3* or a 1* I was proud of getting that elusive 2*. It finally dropped off a few months ago. I got my second one a couple of days ago. So I should be good for another 6-7 months.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I've gotten 2* once or twice


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Still a 2-star virgin myself. It's interesting how the distribution of ratings is so similar amongst drivers.


----------



## PingMe305 (Oct 2, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Still a 2-star virgin myself. It's interesting how the distribution of ratings is so similar amongst drivers.
> 
> View attachment 372409


Uber rates you how they feel I been stuck at 475 5* for over a year now even when I know pax rated me 5, it just stays at 475, but any rating lower it shows right away from my observation


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

PingMe305 said:


> Uber rates you how they feel I been stuck at 475 5* for over a year now even when I know pax rated me 5, it just stays at 475, but any rating lower it shows right away from my observation


In theory once you hit 500 rated trips the newest rating erases the oldest rating, since most of your ratings are 5* odds are pretty good that a new 5* rating is going to replace an old 5* rating.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

You have been rated a 1 star before and the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back is a 2 star?


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

PingMe305 said:


> About 3 years of driving and it came at the time I least expected it. A 2* I never thought this day would come. I'm used to the 5 4 3 and even a few 1* but a 2? I think time has taking it course I'm appalled ?, the crazy thing is it came from one out of 5 trips I did which 3 of them I got a tip and all of them went very well or so i thought..... I don't even know how that person sleeps at night knowing they handed out a 2 *,moral of the story get the money and care 0 about these ratings especially with scrUBERs rating system that I'm sure is very glitch prone , have any of my fellow ants ever get a 2?


I got 2, I wear them like a Purple Heart


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

What I want to know is " How did you go 3 years WITHOUT getting a 2 star "? 
Keep your chin up. There will be more.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OldBay said:


> I would bet the OP makes more money than most "cherrypickers".
> 
> Keep the algorithm happy and it takes care of you. I take almost everything the algo throws at me and I'm averaging 25 gross/hr driving 50+ hours. If I skip a trip, the algo goes dark for a while and my hourly goes down.


I have experimented both ways and where I am accepting everything meant coming out negative after mileage. Now it's not even worth cherrypicking. You can sit in a "busy" area for an hour with no pings.

Halloween tonight and barely any (of the new) surge. 2am and $6 add on right now just in town.. Used to have higher rates and 2am any night was 3x and up.

It makes a big difference where you drive.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

I have had the 1 and 2 stars forever. No idea where or how I did that. Just got #19 4th star, did not see that coming either.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 372336
> 
> 
> I've gotten 2* once or twice


That pattern can only be explained by ASKING for 2* ratings.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

OldBay said:


> That pattern can only be explained by ASKING for 2* ratings.


Makes me wonder what goes through their minds when they give that rating.

"The guy was a d!ck, but he did get us there safely."

"The guy kicked us out, but we DID throw up in his car."

"He drove like a bat outta hell and scared the crap out of us, but we made our flight."

"He offered to satisfy my wife, but he promised to use a condom."


----------



## PingMe305 (Oct 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Makes me wonder what goes through their minds when they give that rating.
> 
> "The guy was a d!ck, but he did get us there safely."
> 
> ...


Pretty much how it sums up


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I would bet the OP makes more money than most "cherrypickers".
> 
> Keep the algorithm happy and it takes care of you. I take almost everything the algo throws at me and I'm averaging 25 gross/hr driving 50+ hours. If I skip a trip, the algo goes dark for a while and my hourly goes down.


I'd take that bet.


----------

